# Gentoo trava na inicialização

## martimt

Boa tarde.

Na inicialização vai até a linha:

enp2s0 waiting for carrier

enp2s0 carrier acquired

enp2s0 adding adress f380::58c:ec47:e2db:ff43

e trava aí. Alguma sugestão? Desde já agradeço.

----------

## prolog-in

 *martimt wrote:*   

> Boa tarde.
> 
> Na inicialização vai até a linha:
> 
> enp2s0 waiting for carrier
> ...

 

Ele trava por que está tentando receber um IP do roteador.

Tente tirar o script de netwoking da inicialização:

```
rc-configure delete enp2s0
```

O sistema provavelmente inciará e você poderá consertar o problema com a rede.

----------

